# Một vài cách làm mới khu bếp của bạn



## lindanga (30/11/21)

Một vài cách làm mới khu bếp của bạn Nếu biết cách, khu bếp của bạn chẳng cần quá rộng rãi vẫn có thể rất đẹp và đầy đủ tiện nghi. 1. Mặc áo mới cho tủ bếp Có một sự thật là những thứ mới mẻ thường khiến người ta có hứng thú và thích chăm chút hơn. Vậy tại sao không thử làm mới chiếc tủ bếp cũ của bạn bằng lớp sơn mới. Bạn có thể phối màu đan xen giữa những mảng đậm - nhạt để tạo ra cái nhìn mới mẻ, sáng tạo cho tủ bếp. Còn nếu không tự tin vào khả năng phối màu của mình, hãy chọn một sắc màu sáng sủa như Máy tạo mùi thơm trong phòng trắng - pastel. 2. Đảo bếp di động Trong những căn bếp nhỏ không có nhiều không gian cho bàn bếp, tủ đồ thì đảo bếp di động là lựa chọn rất hợp lý để giúp cho việc bếp núc thuận tiện hơn. Một chiếc kệ nhiều ngăn lại có bánh xe ở dưới chẳng những giúp bạn bán Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở Đà Nẵng có thêm không gian chế biến, lưu trữ đồ trong bếp mà còn phát huy tác dụng ở nhiều không gian khác trong nhà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3. Vay mượn không gian từ phòng khác Căn bếp trong ảnh này vốn rất nhỏ, nhưng nhờ bố trí trong khu vực không gian sinh hoạt của nhà mà chủ nhân có thể vay mượn các không gian khác, giúp bếp gọn hơn. Cụ thể chiếc tủ lạnh và đảo bếp được đưa ra không gian sảnh, rất gọn gàng. Đồng thời đảo bếp cũng có bánh xe nên dễ dàng di chuyển để trả lại không gian cho ngôi nhà khi cần. 4. Hãy đóng một chiếc kệ treo Tận dụng không gian tường và trần là cách hữu hiệu để lưu trữ cho không gian bếp nhỏ. Chỉ cần một chiếc giá bằng thép với những nan rộng và bộ móc chữ S là bạn đã có thể treo thật gọn nồi, xoong rồi. Như vậy, căn bếp nhỏ của bạn đã giải quyết được một vấn đề lưu trữ vốn khiến nhiều người đau đầu rồi đó. 5. Một chiếc kệ để lưu trữ đồ Những loại gia vị, đường, bột cũng tốn rất nhiều không gian trong căn bếp. Vậy đừng tiếc công làm một chiếc kệ nhỏ để cất tất cả những món đồ cần thiết nhưng có thể không sử dụng thường xuyên ấy một cách gọn gàng. Bạn có thể làm một chiếc kệ dài sát tường để giúp cho việc lưu trữ thêm thuận tiện mà không ảnh hưởng đến không gian nấu nướng, hoặc một chiếc nhỏ nhiều tầng như trong ảnh. 6. Chú ý đến ánh sáng Bất cứ không gian nào khi đầy đủ ánh sáng đều trở nên rộng rãi hơn. Khu bếp cũng không ngoại lệ, bạn có thể dùng ánh sáng tự nhiên hoặc ánh sáng điện, nhưng hãy chú ý làm sao để khu vực nấu nướng được sáng, thoáng. Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho spa không chỉ giúp bếp đẹp hơn mà còn khiến bạn có cảm hứng hơn với nơi nấu nướng.


----------

